# Choctaw Mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Second time out was yesteray trying to snag a mullet. Managed to take 4 while my buddy boated 14. He has a few more trips under his belt so has a better grasp on how it's done. Others at the hole were obviously experiencd and were hauling them in. 
Went back today at daylight. Different buddy this time. We had 3 in the boat when a huge storm caught us without any rain gear or umbrellas. Thought it would blow over but got worse so we quit and made the 3 to 4 mile run back to Black Creek Lodge landing. Took refuge in open boat house. Not long afterward all the other mullet boats showed up and we all hunkered in the boathouse for protection.
Haven't been caught in a storm that bad in many years. 
The river is in a rapid high rise state so that will have an impact. 

Incidentally, yesterday we did not see a single boat on the river that were not mullet anglers. Bream fishing has been very poor for weeks and bass are not all that hot.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Been wanting to do that for last couple of years. Weddings next two weekends, looks like I will have to wait.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I went to Nancy's one time and had a limit before lunch. That was my first time and i've been wanting to go back, but the catfishing has been too good. I heard that south mouth has had a lot of mullet coming threw it, but i'm not exactly sure where it is on the map...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ha me and a buddy was fishing Escambia trying to get some bluegills with wigglers when out of no where this silver streak attacks his small piece of worm as he was reeling it in turned out to be a big ol jar head mullet


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*mullet worms*

Have heard for years that mullet will bite small pieces of red worms. All the guys I see on the river seem to be using the treble hook snatch technique. 
It takes skill and practice to snag these critters. I don't have the skill so practice is in order. It takes an old codger longer than a young upstart who has the eye and the reflexes. :laughing:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*The spot*

Skiff89Jr. Just about everyone around here who fishes mullet knows where the hole is at southmouth. Will send you a map. Ihave seen boats there many times when I was after specks and reds.
The trick is to get there before the crowd so you can get the best spot. That means be at the hole before the crack of day. Have heard some guys will be there by 4am just to get the spot they want. I don't know how in heck they can fish since it's dark. I guess by feel only. :tongue_smilie: 
Not sure I'm that all hot to trot for mullet until I can see how to get to the hole.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Decent catch*

We had a decent mullet catch today for a couple of novices. 44 in the box. Snagged and lost at least half that many. Not a bite for over an hour then activity started to happen. Quit before noon and came home. The box was full. We were getting tired anyway. Some of the big ones pull like a horse. Gave most of the catch to friends but my partner fired up his smoker and created some very fine eating. Used a Creole seasoning which was just right.

After months of very poor bream fishing it's good to feel a heavy pull on the end of the line. :thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

sounds like a good trip...do you think the bream fishing will pick up when it starts to cool off a little? Haven't heard many Choctawhatchee reports...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm hoping the highwater back in the swamps will improve bream and bass fishing when is drains back into the river and lakes. Maybe a bit cooler weather will help as well. It sure has been poor for a long time, just like last spring and summer. I have heard of only a few decent catches and that was in the spring, but even then there wasn't all that much. I just gave up and started saltwater fishing the delta area. Spoke ot a guy yesterday at the "hole" who lives on river at Ebro and he reported the same thing up that way. 

Friend from Bonifay went down to Wewa a couple of weeks ago and did poorly. When it's poor down there it's probably poor just about everywhere in the area. 

Storming here again this morning in De Funiak. Hope it keeps the water up high for a while longer.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea thats about the same for yellow too...we can't catch anything but flathead bait as far as bream are concered. There have been good numbers lately but no size on bream. Before the river got high and muddy I was doing pretty good with the fly rod with the popping bug for decent sized bream nothing big though.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Hey J.B., have you heard any reports on Pine Log or 7 run?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pine Log*

Hi Donald:
Can't rememgber the last time I have been to Pine Log. Many months ago. 
Water should be up due to river rise but color sould be OK since river did not flood. 

Hope you folks keep getting heavy rains up there which will help the Choctawhatchee push back into the swamps. We need highwater in the swamp for a good period of time to improve fishing. It's been poor for months and I switched to saltwater for the time being. 

As soon as I hear of improved conditions for bream I'm ready to get back to using a Bream Buster.

7 Runs has been completely rebuilt with tables, paved parking, camping sites, etc., and an expensive dock that in unuseable. Looks like it was engineered by a land lubber that has never seen water or a creek. Same ramp but its in good condition. 

I will be down there tomorrow picking up political signs and will drop in to see if I can get a report or two if anyone is camping. We had elections yesterday.

J. B.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks J.B., keep in touch man. I ain't wet a hook since 1st of june.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Visited Dead River (7 Runs) today. River running through the swamp into the creek and all messed up. Down at Cowford it running high, fast, and muddy. No rigs in the parking lot at either ramp except the Game Warden rig at Cowford. Too wild for me!!!

Pinelog might be a good shot since it should be clear.


----------



## MJW (Sep 17, 2011)

I heard the river was really high and that there was a sewage leak....Is this true??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't had the radio on here in De Funiak so don't know.

Don't know of any nearby sewarge plant to the Choctawhatchee except maybe up in Geneva.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*mullet run*

Made another mullet run on Monday after the worst of the weather had cleared the bay. Got down to Black Creek landing about 11:30. Made the run to the hole and fished until 4PM. Ended us with 29 mullet. Not bad for a couple of novice snaggers. We are getting the hang of it, but being in the right spot is crucial to getting a limit. 

There were 3 boats at the hole when we got there. Two had Apparently had sat out the storm earlier in the morning. They wanted to know where we had been and the answer was "at the house". These Two boat left shortly after our arrival and one stayed. This one had arrived shortly before us. He makes the run down to the hole all the way from the Bridge on hwy 20 Cowford. 

While we were catching slowly this guy was pulling them in one after the other. He broke a favorite Crappie Max pole in the process. He was fishing maybe 20 feet from our spot. I think our bait was drifting down to him and he was reaping the benefit. That's the way it goes with fishing a mullet hole. 

From my short experience in mullet fishing I can see why so many people do this. With fishing bream and bass being so poor for so long it's good to put some meat in the boat by fishing mullet. These things pull like a horse and a big one will double your pole and take a while to land. That's exciting.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

That sounds like a lot of fun J.B. I'm gonna have to go give it a shot. Don't they catch them on into the fall of the year?:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Donald, I'm pretty sure they do catch on into the fall. Somewhere along the line they will migrate to the gulf to spawn but not sure exactly when. Probably in the colder months.


----------

